# Xfer OTT alternative ?



## nuyo (Jun 10, 2020)

I was just asking myself if there is like an "expensive" alternative to OTT ?
Of course you could rebuild the effect by using other plugins but maybe there is a Plugin developer who developed a single plugin that does the same thing.

EDIT: Expensive just means that a lot of time was put into the plugin and it's algorithms. So it's not just a freebie.


----------



## Consona (Jun 10, 2020)

OTT is quite a peculiar plugin. Like I have Waves L3 (Ultramaximizer/Multimaximizer), and while it is a powerful multiband limiter I can't get anywhere near the sound of OTT and vice versa, OTT can't do what L3 can. And while something like Soundtoys' DevilLoc Deluxe is not a multiband plugin, it is a very quirky limiter as well, which can do things L3 or OTT can't.
These more extreme plugins are quite unique and I don't know whether you will be able to find anything that's like something else but "better/more expensive/whatever", if you know what I mean...


----------



## Brasart (Jun 10, 2020)

OTT is originally a multiband compressor preset from Ableton's stock multiband compressor plugin, so really any multiband compressor like FabFilter MB or Waves C4 will result in being an "expensive" alternative


----------



## davidson (Jun 10, 2020)

If you'd rather pay through the nose than have it for free, I could take OTT, re-skin it, and charge you £749. Just let me know.


----------



## nuyo (Jun 10, 2020)

davidson said:


> If you'd rather pay through the nose than have it for free, I could take OTT, re-skin it, and charge you £749. Just let me know.



Sounds great. If you could add a big knob in the middle, that changes the brightness of the plugin and come up with a monthly pay for updates plan, I will do it.


----------



## FabMrT (Jun 10, 2020)

Brasart said:


> OTT is originally a multiband compressor preset from Ableton's stock multiband compressor plugin, so really any multiband compressor like FabFilter MB or Waves C4 will result in being an "expensive" alternative



I think what makes OTT special, is that it does upward as well downward compression at same time. FabfilterMB or Waves C4/C6 can't do upward compression at same time as doing downward compression. Also I have feeling that Waves c4/c6 doesn't do upward compression.. Wavess Maxxvolume (as well MV2) does, but they are single band. So perhaps using Maxxvolume with the news Waves studiorack, one could create something similiar to OTT.


----------



## nuyo (Jun 10, 2020)

FabMrT said:


> I think what makes OTT special, is that it does upward as well downward compression at same time. FabfilterMB or Waves C4/C6 can't do upward compression at same time as doing downward compression. Also I have feeling that Waves c4/c6 doesn't do upward compression.. Wavess Maxxvolume (as well MV2) does, but they are single band. So perhaps using Maxxvolume with the news Waves studiorack, one could create something similiar to OTT.



FL Studio users could use the patcher to split the different bands and route them to individual instances of Max Volume


----------



## Brasart (Jun 10, 2020)

FabMrT said:


> I think what makes OTT special, is that it does upward as well downward compression at same time. FabfilterMB or Waves C4/C6 can't do upward compression at same time as doing downward compression. Also I have feeling that Waves c4/c6 doesn't do upward compression.. Wavess Maxxvolume (as well MV2) does, but they are single band. So perhaps using Maxxvolume with the news Waves studiorack, one could create something similiar to OTT.



That's true, I don't remember either -- the other "expensive" alternative is buying an Ableton license just so you can use its Multiband Dynamics plugin :-D


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Jun 10, 2020)

Pro-MB can do a reasonably decent approximation, and, in some regards/situations, sound better. You can find one person's attempt to replicate OTT in Pro-MB here, along with free presets:

https://larslentzaudio.wordpress.com/2019/02/24/creating-the-xfer-records-ott-in-fabfilter-pro-mb/


----------

